# USB cable connection problem with Kindle 3



## slobjones (Jan 15, 2013)

I plugged the USB cable into my Kindle Keyboard (Kindle 3), connected the power adapter, plugged it into the wall, and it won't charge. Plugged it directly into my computer via USB and it won't connect.

The micro USB port on the Kindle and the cable connector look OK, but the connection on the Kindle end is a bit loose. I can see a bit of the USB cable pin extending from the port on the Kindle.

I've never had this problem before -- just charged the Kindle last week. When I called Kindle tech support, they had no clue, other than to offer to sell me a refurbished Kindle. Mine is six months out of warranty.

Here are images of my Kindle USB port, with and without the cable plugged in:


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Try getting a new cable, and see if that helps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Your port doesn't look that different than the micro USB ports on my Kindles.  I agree with Susan, try a different cable.  They do go bad....  that's the first thing to try.

And welcome to KindleBoards!

Betsy


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

That USB port doesn't look to me to be correctly in line with the hole in the case, it looks like it's been pushed out of place.

The metal shield around the socket should be visible all the way round, whereas on yours it's not visible at the bottom and there's a gap at the top.

Look at this pictures for comparison:

































This might mean that the cable isn't plugging all the way in.

Obviously try all the sensible suggestions above, but if none of those help and it's last resort, you could try plugging the cable in then using it to push the socket upwards towards the screen and see if it clicks back into place.

Please don't blame me if this kills it terminally! 

(Edited to add some better pictures)


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Morf said:


> That USB port doesn't look to me to be correctly in line with the hole in the case, it looks like it's been pushed out of place.
> 
> The metal shield around the socket should be visible all the way round, whereas on yours it's not visible at the bottom and there's a gap at the top.


I just looked at the USB port on my Kindle Keyboard, and Morf is right (as usual). The metal shield should be centered in the hole and visible all the way around. Yours does look like it's been pushed down, toward the bottom of the device, slobjones.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

DreamWeaver said:


> Morf is right (as usual)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Same here (including that Morf is right, as usual always). I was focusing on the little black tab thingy, and didn't notice the surround.

Betsy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Morf said:


>


Oops...my bad. I should have typed "Morf is right (as _*always*_)."  I meant it as a compliment.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I took it as a compliment, hence the embarrassed smiley - though he does look rather angry, doesn't he?

Now I'm even more embarrassed that I've caused confusion!...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooh--look!  Morf failed to express himself clearly!  Now we can go back to saying "as usual."


Betsy


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

You've caught me out!  

Poor slobjones will be wondering what on earth is going on!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Morf said:


> I took it as a compliment, hence the embarrassed smiley - though he does look rather angry, doesn't he?
> 
> Now I'm even more embarrassed that I've caused confusion!...


I couldn't tell for sure if it was an embarrassed expression or a sad face, so I was covering my bases..._just in case_ I had offended unintentionally.  Your posts are always very helpful, Morf.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

DreamWeaver said:


> Your posts are always very helpful, Morf.


Now you've got me to three embarrassed smileys!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

He's okay.


Betsy


----------

